# This is called: "Wire In The Blood"



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

This one is 11x17? Acrylic on canvas. I'm pretty sure this is my fourth. I finally bought some decent paint. Same crappy brushes, though.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you noticed which brush is your favorite?

I bought a couple variety packs and i already know which ones are my go-to's for certain situations.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Although I didn't have it when I did this, I have to say I LOVE my Royal & Langnickel #10 Espresso filbert. It has a spring in it's step that is just worlds beyond what I've used before. It's the first single brush I've bought, and I do not at all regret it. I've been struggling on with a "Master's Touch" combo pack (which isn't actually bad) and the brushes from the "starter pack" I began with. Anyway, the #10 filbert is my "go-to" brush.


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

What is the painting supposed to be of? Or is it abstract? I could be missing it, but I've never been one to truly appreciate abstract art (it doesn't make sense to me, lol). I like the colors used, the blue/green pop out from the burnt sienna background (if that's the color that was used, it's just what it looks like to me). I like how the green line spirals around the blue, it works well for this painting.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I suppose it could be interpreted as a super close-up of some microscopic thing that I don't know exists, but the idea is abstract and just popped into my head as something I had to paint or I wouldn't have gotten rid of it (I hope that makes sense). The red is actually a bit brighter, more of a crimson in RL. I don't have the best photographic equipment for translating these to screen, unfortunately.


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

Ahh, cool. I can "picture" that ;-) That gave me an idea for something to do this weekend...


----------

